# Artificial grass options.......



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

or something when you have nowhere else to walk our babes. 

I have 2 homes and one of them there is no yard and we live directly on the main road. We are not in this house for the majority of the year. This is the first time we’ve been here since Kobe has come home to us. He just turned 10 months. He has been so easy to train and adapts so easy. I have been very proud of him. We take him to the park for his exercise and we take turns making sure we get lots and lots of zoomies in everyday. So much fun. So my question is for anyone that can help me is what do you use to let them relieve themselves when you dont have a yard or easily accesible areas to walk them to. 

We have a small outdoor patio area and we have allowed him to do his business in the corner and I pick up after him right away and hose down everything immediately but it’s concrete and of course some does get absorbed and it seems now after being here 2 months there is no getting rid of this odor. Does anyone have any suggestions? We are leaving back to TN tomorrow so I will have access to stores and can purchased a system of some sort for next time but I need to find something quick. We will be ack here in 30 days. 

Kobe needs to be happy but so do we. We cannot even sit outside with this smell and Im afraid if anyone happens to come over.(not too likely with Covid, but a possibility) Im going to bleach today and again tomorrow before we leave. I have not used bleach yet because I was afraid it might hurt him. But I guess I will have to figure something out for the night. Safety first for my babe.

Please help.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, I am always so super cautious too with cleaning. My Cody goes on wee wee pads but hydrogen peroxide gets urine smell out very good. One time I had adopted stray kitty and she was in my sunroom and was nervous and did pee and it went on my unfinished wood floor. I poured hydrogen peroxide on it let it soak then went back 1/2 hour later wiped it ALL completely dry.. and believe it or not the smell vanished! But please do not let your dog STEP IN the hydrogen periodixe because if they do and they lick it off their paws they can vomit.... so if you want to try it make sure the floor is completely dry.. they use hydrogen peroxide to make doggies vomit in emergency so just STRESSING enough make sure the floor is wiped dry then poor some water over it to make it clean.
Dee


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Coster said:


> Hi, I am always so super cautious too with cleaning. My Cody goes on wee wee pads but hydrogen peroxide gets urine smell out very good. One time I had adopted stray kitty and she was in my sunroom and was nervous and did pee and it went on my unfinished wood floor. I poured hydrogen peroxide on it let it soak then went back 1/2 hour later wiped it ALL completely dry.. and believe it or not the smell vanished! But please do not let your dog STEP IN the hydrogen periodixe because if they do and they lick it off their paws they can vomit.... so if you want to try it make sure the floor is completely dry.. they use hydrogen peroxide to make doggies vomit in emergency so just STRESSING enough make sure the floor is wiped dry then poor some water over it to make it clean.
> Dee


Thanks Dee. Kobe uses pee pads when we travel. He really is a good boy. But I’m looking for more of a permanent type thing. Something that can be left out on the patio maybe. 
Good to know about the peroxide. Thank you again.


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Chvilla1 said:


> or something when you have nowhere else to walk our babes.
> 
> I have 2 homes and one of them there is no yard and we live directly on the main road. We are not in this house for the majority of the year. This is the first time we’ve been here since Kobe has come home to us. He just turned 10 months. He has been so easy to train and adapts so easy. I have been very proud of him. We take him to the park for his exercise and we take turns making sure we get lots and lots of zoomies in everyday. So much fun. So my question is for anyone that can help me is what do you use to let them relieve themselves when you dont have a yard or easily accesible areas to walk them to.
> 
> ...


Cheryl, look into this product called the Bark Potty. It’s supposed to be an indoor pad but I think you might be able to leave it outside (double check this) in the corner where Kobe can go. Our friends use it and they swear by it. I have not tried it yet although I have intentions to do so. Our Bella goes indoors for the most part on a regular potty pad currently. If she happens to be walking or playing outdoors, then she’ll go outside. It’s quite convenient. I have also seen lil turf pad systems at pet shops; where you can train Kobe to go and then hose them off every so often. Good luck!


----------



## ComoLove (Aug 27, 2020)

My Dolly rarely goes to the toilet on the lawn, but I clean and rinse everything with a hose when that happens. Therefore, all smells go away. Dolly is very nimble, and I thought and started wondering how to set up an electric dog fence? Because sometimes I can't keep track of her, she runs all day, and I'm worried about her safety, so I decided to install a fence for the dog across the driveway. Examined the pros and cons by reading the electric dog fence layout guide at https://www.containmydog.com/videos/installing-the-containment-cable-across-a-driveway/ , I figured out that all the same myself I can't cope, so I invited specialists who did everything according to the instructions. Now I have calmed down a little, as my pet is under invisible guard and walks only on our lawn.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

i use these two products. My girls pee on my patio vs. the yard.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> View attachment 275599
> 
> i use these two products. My girls pee on my patio vs. the yard.


Thanks. I was wondering what chemicals worked best. Are they not dangerous to our pups?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chvilla1 said:


> Thanks. I was wondering what chemicals worked best. Are they not dangerous to our pups?


The first one I get at the pet boutique, it’s all enzymes, Odorban I’m not sure. I rinse very thoroughly afterwards anyway not to leave any residue behind. Key is rinse, rinse, rinse. You might want to look into the piddle place if it gets really bad. That fermented smell is brutal. I’ve tried everything for my girls to just use the grass but for some reason they prefer my limestone🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

ComoLove said:


> My Dolly rarely goes to the toilet on the lawn, but I clean and rinse everything with a hose when that happens. Therefore, all smells go away. Dolly is very nimble, and I thought and started wondering how to set up an electric dog fence? Because sometimes I can't keep track of her, she runs all day, and I'm worried about her safety, so I decided to install a fence for the dog across the driveway. Examined the pros and cons by reading the electric dog fence layout guide at https://www.containmydog.com/videos/installing-the-containment-cable-across-a-driveway/ , I figured out that all the same myself I can't cope, so I invited specialists who did everything according to the instructions. Now I have calmed down a little, as my pet is under invisible guard and walks only on our lawn.


Do you pup wear something on its neck to work with the fense. I went to the link but it only shows the work they do on the driveway.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Chvilla1 said:


> or something when you have nowhere else to walk our babes.
> 
> I have 2 homes and one of them there is no yard and we live directly on the main road. We are not in this house for the majority of the year. This is the first time we’ve been here since Kobe has come home to us. He just turned 10 months. He has been so easy to train and adapts so easy. I have been very proud of him. We take him to the park for his exercise and we take turns making sure we get lots and lots of zoomies in everyday. So much fun. So my question is for anyone that can help me is what do you use to let them relieve themselves when you dont have a yard or easily accesible areas to walk them to.
> 
> ...


I finally found a system that seems to work for our home in PR. I had originally ordered a PetSafe Pet Loo Portable Dog Potty from Amazon but I really didn’t like how this worked out. No matter how hard I tried and what I used the artificial grass always seemed to smell bad. So this visit I decided to try removing the grass and putting pee pads. This has worked out so well for us. It took Kobe a few days to #2 on it but peeing was no problem. Now he has the freedom he needs and if we are not home I don’t have to worry either. I keep a little area prepared of poop bags to tie them up and all is good. This has been such a life saver. No more late night walks on the dangerous dark road.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

We have a fake grass system from Amazon


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chvilla1 said:


> I finally found a system that seems to work for our home in PR. I had originally ordered a PetSafe Pet Loo Portable Dog Potty from Amazon but I really didn’t like how this worked out. No matter how hard I tried and what I used the artificial grass always seemed to smell bad. So this visit I decided to try removing the grass and putting pee pads. This has worked out so well for us. It took Kobe a few days to #2 on it but peeing was no problem. Now he has the freedom he needs and if we are not home I don’t have to worry either. I keep a little area prepared of poop bags to tie them up and all is good. This has been such a life saver. No more late night walks on the dangerous dark road.
> View attachment 275717
> View attachment 275717


im going to order pads again for my piddke place that my Ling uses. The smell in the fake grass is horrendous,no matter how many times I wash. Such a great idea!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chvilla1 said:


> Do you pup wear something on its neck to work with the fense. I went to the link but it only shows the work they do on the driveway.


I don’t use the collars and wld not even consider them. My fenced-in area is enclosed.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> im going to order pads again for my piddke place that my Ling uses. The smell in the fake grass is horrendous,no matter how many times I wash. Such a great idea!


Yes. The fake grass is horrible. I’m happy with this solution. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I use reusable pads and am very happy with them. sanitize them in a hot wash with Oxyclean.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

ComoLove said:


> My Dolly rarely goes to the toilet on the lawn, but I clean and rinse everything with a hose when that happens. Therefore, all smells go away. Dolly is very nimble, and I thought and started wondering how to set up an electric dog fence? Because sometimes I can't keep track of her, she runs all day, and I'm worried about her safety, so I decided to install a fence for the dog across the driveway. Examined the pros and cons by reading the electric dog fence layout guide at https://www.containmydog.com/videos/installing-the-containment-cable-across-a-driveway/ , I figured out that all the same myself I can't cope, so I invited specialists who did everything according to the instructions. Now I have calmed down a little, as my pet is under invisible guard and walks only on our lawn.



Please rethink using an electric fence. They can be dangerous to the Dog. 

I couldn’t get the Dog’s photo in here but story is below. Please read and take seriously. ❤

“This little guy got out of his invisible fence....no doubt chasing a squirrel that was outside the boundary. He managed to fight off the coyotes that tried to kill him. The shock collar around his neck had prevented his return to his home and yard, so he went back into the woods to lay down to die. His owner was determined to find him. When he was found he was pretty torn up with a temp of 94°F.
Invisible fencing is Not going to keep animals, or other threats out of your yard. If your dog runs through the barrier in pursuit of a critter, he's going to get corrected by that collar if he tries to get back home.... Please reconsider invisible fencing. People may say that they have been using them for years without issue. However, it only takes once for it to go very wrong..... 😔”


----------



## ledege6 (11 mo ago)

Any experts in preparing the ground for Artificial Grass. Do you need to pin it down?
It's a 4 X 5 meter piece of 34mm tall grass but I have seen some references that you can't use sand on top if you have dogs due to the smell?

Keep finding conflicting information on the net about this type of grass.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I don’t personally have any experience with artificial grass except for the very small patch I had on top our potty box and because of the horrendous smell I got rid of it very quickly. Sorry.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Chvilla1 said:


> I finally found a system that seems to work for our home in PR. I had originally ordered a PetSafe Pet Loo Portable Dog Potty from Amazon but I really didn’t like how this worked out. No matter how hard I tried and what I used the artificial grass always seemed to smell bad. So this visit I decided to try removing the grass and putting pee pads. This has worked out so well for us. It took Kobe a few days to #2 on it but peeing was no problem. Now he has the freedom he needs and if we are not home I don’t have to worry either. I keep a little area prepared of poop bags to tie them up and all is good. This has been such a life saver. No more late night walks on the dangerous dark road.
> View attachment 275717
> View attachment 275717


Well this didn’t last very long either. About 6 months and for some reason he’s afraid of it now. I don’t leave it pushed back like in the picture. Generally pulled all the way out but I figured maybe some kind of bug or lizard (sadly we get those inside no matter how well we seal up the house) so as someone suggested here I’m trying reusable pee pads only I still have his disposable ones on top. I can’t afford enough of the pads to wash them constantly and the fact that we can only wash during certain times of day here limits me even more. Wish I could be more environmentally friendly but resources (limited water and electricity at times) make me have to do what’s safer for all of us.


----------

